# Any shutterbugs in NM or the SW?



## Soocom1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Is there anyone in the NM arena and the Land of Enchantment or nearby?


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 28, 2019)

Just saw this so thought I'd reply to "bump it" up the list.  Yes, as you know I'm in the east mountains area of New Mexico, east of Albuquerque.   Anyone else?


----------

